# HELP!!! 18x9" with +38 offset fit on REAR??



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

I am looking at a staggered set of wheels that will be 18x8 and 18x9 with a 38mm offset. I have 245/35 18 tires. Will the 18x9 with 38 offset and a 245 tire fit without having to modify the wheel wells? thanks for your help.


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

If I recall correctly, I have 19 X 8.5 inch rims all around (ruff racing r278) and I belive they were either a 35 to 38 mm offset. I have 235/35 r19 tires which fit, but I do need to roll the rear fenders in a bit because my car is lowered and I do get some minor rubbing when I hit bumps.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good luck with it. With a 9" rim it would be nice to have a 55mm offset. Those narrow tires on there will help (but then why would you get staggered wheels?) but I would guess at the least you'll still have to roll or grind the fenders.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTOFEVR said:


> I am looking at a staggered set of wheels that will be 18x8 and 18x9 with a 38mm offset. I have 245/35 18 tires. Will the 18x9 with 38 offset and a 245 tire fit without having to modify the wheel wells? thanks for your help.


Hard to say, you might have problems. I have 18x8 38mm offset with 245/40 18 they fit perfect without modding. Depends on your tire and how your cradle positioned. You may have to trim/roll the fender and/or mill the rims.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

my stock car comes with 18X8.5 but they measure 18X9 and has 235/40r18 tire. i'm replacing the rears this friday with 265/35r18 according to spec it will fit the rim perfectly with no problems and the total hieght is only 25.3 the 235 measure 25.4 whciih translates to a .39 difference on the speedo at 100mph.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

i have those exact dimensions i think, an i still have rubbing issues with all the stuff ive done..(cut out fenders, drag springs...) i would suggest something with a better offset to prevent problems that you _will_ have 

I have RPM-R505's


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help, buying wheels and tires are so frickin confusing. The reason i was gunna get a stagered set of wheels is they are cheaper than standard 18x8 wheels. Also, the reason i am going to use 245/35 tires is because i have a brand new set in the garage i need to use. Thanks again!


----------

